# topwater docklight fishing video



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

pretty cool!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

sweet catch at the end, idk if i could get into fishing from a yak like that tho, thats wild, i fish from my dinghy now and then tho, thats kinda close lol


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Good job B! Nice red for real, trout still thick down there? Looks like ur pretty far South as in location.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

I was fishing the icw by the perdido bridge.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

That's what I was thinking, but surprised your finding them still pretty thick down there, I fished down that way quite a few times this summer, but didn't have any luck at all with the specks but did better on reds. Probably more of my fault than anything, but I seem to do fairly well with specks further north in the winter


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Nice job. Reds hitting top water is always fun.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That's why I love redfish! Every now and then you get one with a little extra spunk.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

kewl...hey is this the gopro2? ..reads night light a lot better ...


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

you were right out back man...see the dock with the rope lights going down the stairwell? about 3 blks east of Galvez...

anyway, good video...


----------

